# you have cruft in /proc that should be deleted

## billydv

I am seeing this message, Anyone have any clues?

----------

## Wormo

 *billydv wrote:*   

> I am seeing this message, Anyone have any clues?

 

```

if [ -e /proc/uptime ] ; then

   up="$(cat /proc/uptime)"

   sleep 1

   if [ "${up}" = "$(cat /proc/uptime)" ] ; then

   eerror "You have cruft in /proc that should be deleted"

   else

    einfo "/proc is already mounted, skipping"

   mountproc=false

   fi

   unset up

fi 

```

This is the baselayout code checking to see if you've got a real proc mounted on /proc or just a snapshot of previous /proc contents.

If it's real mounted proc, uptime will change; if it's just a snapshot, contents of /proc/uptime will stay the same -- and then you get warned about "cruft".

----------

## billydv

So how do I get rid of the warning?

----------

## Wormo

Delete the regular files that you've got under /proc (I guess this is a vserver or some other guest install?)

----------

## billydv

I booted the box with a live cd and the only file I found was .keep and I deleted it. Still get the same message

----------

## Cephas

Same issue,

Running baselayout 2.0.2

I've check the root filesystem and /proc is clean, but I still get the cruft message on booting.

----------

## Wormo

Sounds like a bug then, message triggering when it should not. Did it start up when you upgraded to baselayout 2.0.2?

----------

## billydv

I believe so.

----------

## ToeiRei

same here.

----------

## virtguru

I just ran into this and noticed after upgrading the kernel to 2.6.38. Dont recall it being there with 2.6.37

----------

## hmiller68

Im getting it as well. I only reconfigured with the latest gentoo-sources 2.6.38-r1. After reboot to new kernel Its the first thing that pops up say you have cruft in /proc that should be deleted ,but then just mounts /proc as normal.

----------

## poncho

It's a bug in openrc 0.8.0

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348416#c25

----------

## billydv

It's been fixed in the new release!!

----------

